# What my TruGreen guy does off season:



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm confused. When my lawn looks like a golf course you come and spray Cancinogens on it to help keep it looking good. In January you come by and leave me a 10lb can of "Landscapers Choice" snow melt on my snow covered steps. Are you trying to get me to buy this product? Who knew that lawn people pushed snow melt?


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Times are tough, do work son!!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I quit trugreen years ago. They ruined my lawn. I do it myself now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

cc3915 said:


> I quit trugreen years ago. They ruined my lawn. I do it myself now. I can do yours too. I'm the best.


Well, nice of you to offer Sir. See you in April.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I had LawnDog. Pricks billed me but did my neighbors lawn.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Tuna said:


> I had LawnDog. Pricks billed me but did my neighbors lawn.


just made m spit out my beer lol


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Tuna said:


> I had LawnDog. Pricks billed me but did my neighbors lawn.


Well then I thank you Tuna. My lawn has been treated three or four times over the last couple of years and never been billed.:wavespin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

Beat me to it DEI8. Maybe he paid for my ice melter......


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

WTF I have truegreen and I didnt get shit! ! ! ! :stomp:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

mtc said:


> What are you supposed to melt with that little bucket?


Why is always all about SIZE with you ???????


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Simon said:


> In January you come by and leave me a 10lb can of "Landscapers Choice" snow melt on my snow covered steps. Are you trying to get me to buy this product?


That how it work, baby.
The first one ALWAYS be free.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVGTP9G4ETo&feature=related"]YouTube - Global Deejays - Everybodys Free 2009 (Klaas Mix)[/nomedia]


----------

